# Another cool car you'll never get in the US



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

The US will get one with 60 horsepower less, no sports suspension, no performance brakes, no sports exhaust with quad tips, etc, but not the Arteon R or the Arteon Station Wagon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Because
People in the U.S.

DO NOT KNOW WHAT A DAMN PASSING LANE IS !!!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Station wagons have not been popular for a very long time so it's no surprise VW will not bring over the wagon. We also can not get the Audi RS4 and RS6 Avant over here. Mazda stop importing the Mazda 6 Wagon too. I had a 2005 Mazda 6 Wagon and loved it.

Bucket lists cars for me include full size 1970's station wagons... Great American nostalgia like this Torino 429 Ram Air.










However I'm more likely to go with a 429 Country Squire and of course the ultimate unicorn of station wagons is nothing but full on 100% unobtainium!

https://www.autoblog.com/2020/05/19/1967-ford-country-squire-428v8-4-speed-for-sale/


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Because
> People in the U.S.
> 
> DO NOT KNOW WHAT A DAMN PASSING LANE IS !!!


If you think you have it bad - Canada's worse. I drive in the US often and it's a pleasure compared to what goes on here.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm actually surprised *ANY* manufacturer still bothers to offer wagons for sale in the US market. The SUV in the US pretty much equals the wagon in Europe. Some of the smaller SUVs (or what ever the hell the other acronyms are...) have started to gain share there, but pretty sure the wagon is still the go-to thing.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> I'm actually surprised *ANY* manufacturer still bothers to offer wagons for sale in the US market. The SUV pretty much equals the wagon in Europe. Some of the smaller SUVs (or what ever the hell the other acronyms are...) have started to gain share there, but pretty sure the wagon is still the go-to thing.


And with Ford dropping the Fusion sedan for 2021 there is credible info that they will bring the Fusion "Active" Wagon to the US. If this wagon was available last year I would have bought it over the sedan!










The only bad part is that Ford wants to make this wagon like the Outback or A4 Allroad with fake body cladding for that "off-road" look.










No thanks. Just like how I don't want a 4X4 to look like a street mobile I don't want a car to look like a 4X4.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

We can get this.... wagonesque

https://www.tesla.com/used/5YJXCDE22HF044621?token=$2y$10$uc64teoQgE0TxnkOFJoo2Oow/
In a couple of those shots of the VW it looks much like an accord


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The only bad part is that Ford wants to make this wagon like the Outback or A4 Allroad with fake body cladding for that "off-road" look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously???  -o:&#129318;‍♂


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> *Another cool car you'll never get in the US*














Fusion_LUser said:


> Great American nostalgia like this Torino 429 Ram Air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about one of these:










.........with a 406 and dual quads? It is a shame that they do not sell hundred octane premium any more. You can use octane booster, but it fouls your plugs and pits the points.

What is that Torino in your photograph? ...........a 1971?



Fusion_LUser said:


> Ford................there is credible info that they will bring the Fusion "Active" Wagon to the US.


Will it be available as a hybrid? ............or do you know. I have a 2014 and 2015 Fusion hybrid. I like them.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> I'm actually surprised *ANY* manufacturer still bothers to offer wagons for sale in the US market. The SUV in the US pretty much equals the wagon in Europe. Some of the smaller SUVs (or what ever the hell the other acronyms are...) have started to gain share there, but pretty sure the wagon is still the go-to thing.


To be fair, every SUV is basically a station wagon, but most people can't stand the thought of their friends and neighbors thinking they drive a wagon or mini-van.

Also, Volkswagens suck.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Areyousure said:


> We can get this.... wagonesque
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/used/5YJXCDE22HF044621?token=$2y$10$uc64teoQgE0TxnkOFJoo2Oow/
> In a couple of those shots of the VW it looks much like an accord


All these cars and suvs are starting to look alike


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I thought you were going to tell me about the Rolls Royce Sweptail.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I thought you were going to tell me about the Rolls Royce Sweptail.
> 
> View attachment 507694


Boattail Riviera reborn as RR.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> The US will get one with 60 horsepower less, no sports suspension, no performance brakes, no sports exhaust with quad tips, etc, but not the Arteon R or the Arteon Station Wagon.


I have to wonder why. Maybe a safety or fuel efficiency thing? Is it VW not wanting to sell them here or the US not allowing them to sell them here?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

CarpeNoctem said:


> s
> I have to wonder why. Maybe a safety or fuel efficiency thing? Is it VW not wanting to sell them here or the US not allowing them to sell them here?


I think they don't want to cannibalize Audi sales and they wouldn't sell that well in the US anyway. Why get a sporty Audi S4 or S5 Sportsback with 349 horsepower when you can get a sporty VW with 320 horsepower for $20,000 less.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How about one of these:
> 
> View attachment 507668
> 
> ...


I like pretty much all the Country Squire's and the one you posted is a early 60's Country Squire fifth generation, right? I'm a 70's child though so I like the malaise era of Country Squire's the most. I like the big HP of the sixth gens and the looks of the seventh gens.

The 429 Torino is a 1971! You know your model years!

The Fusion "Active" Wagon will be available in both Hybrid and Plug-in Hybrid models but with Ford going with the body cladding "off-road" look similar to the Outback or A4 Allroad I don't see myself getting one. I do like the looks of the white wagon I posted though, very clean lines.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I do like the looks of the white wagon I posted though, very clean lines.


Definitely! And I'm not even a Ford fan, damn it! Rest of the world gets a lot of goodies by almost every manufacturer we never see here. :thumbdown:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Station wagons have not been popular for a very long time so it's no surprise VW will not bring over the wagon. We also can not get the Audi RS4 and RS6 Avant over here. Mazda stop importing the Mazda 6 Wagon too. I had a 2005 Mazda 6 Wagon and loved it.
> 
> Bucket lists cars for me include full size 1970's station wagons... Great American nostalgia like this Torino 429 Ram Air.
> 
> ...


Wagons are being sought out by youth & collectors now.
Yet are still cheap at auctions.
I bought a 1996 olds cierra cutlass wagon 9 passenger for $600.00 a year ago at auction.
Only had 40,000 miles. Was owned by a school board.
Sold Quick for a Nice Profit !



Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 507665
> 
> 
> How about one of these:
> ...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Why get a sporty Audi S4 or S5 Sportsback with 349 horsepower when you can get a sporty VW with 320 horsepower for $20,000 less.


An Audi is nothing but a Volkswagen with a Mercedes-Benz price tag. My brother-in-law calls them "Volkswagens with rings".



Fusion_LUser said:


> early 60's Country Squire fifth generation, right?


.............1962.................................I doubt that the 406 was available in the station waggons. It was available in the Galaxie, so it will fit into the Country Squire...............



Fusion_LUser said:


> I'm a 70's child though so I like the malaise era of Country Squire's the most. I like the big HP of the sixth gens and the looks of the seventh gens.


There were several eights available in the sixth generation (1965, 6,, 7 ?). You had both the high and low compression 390s, at one point a 428 and a 352 in the early years. All of those had the same block. The bore and stroke varied as did other parts, but, the blocks were the same.



Fusion_LUser said:


> The 429 Torino is a 1971! You know your model years!


I am not sure when the 429 first appeared, 1968(?). It lasted even into the mid 1970s, but I forget exactly when Ford dropped it.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Wagons are being sought out by youth & collectors now.
> Yet are still cheap at auctions.
> I bought a 1996 olds cierra cutlass wagon 9 passenger for $600.00 a year ago at auction.
> Only had 40,000 miles. Was owned by a school board.
> Sold Quick for a Nice Profit !


Wagons are certainly in with the hipster crowd! Nice flip on the Olds wagon. How was the condition? 40k is low!
​


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Olds wagon.


When I was in high school, I worked at this full service car wash. One of the tasks was washing the back windows. If you were the back window guy, you liked the four doors best. The two doors were tolerable, You hated station waggons, because it was extra work. The ONE car that you ABSOLUTELY HATED was THIS:










We used to call them *"Shit*sta Cruisers".


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When I was in high school, I worked at this full service car wash. One of the tasks was washing the back windows. If you were the back window guy, you liked the four doors best. The two doors were tolerable, You hated station waggons, because it was extra work. The ONE car that you ABSOLUTELY HATED was THIS:
> 
> View attachment 508027
> 
> ...


You must have lost it when one of these rolled through the carwash!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You must have lost it when one of these rolled through the carwash!


Our car wash could not take a van or larger pick up. It could take an El Camino or Ranchero, but that was it. Few car washes back then could take a larger vehicle.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Because
> People in the U.S.
> 
> DO NOT KNOW WHAT A DAMN PASSING LANE IS !!!


Actually it depends on the state. While some states have them, this one doesn't. I love making speeders mad driving 75 when they want to go 100 trying to make me move over.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You must have lost it when one of these rolled through the carwash!


Sweet 21 window Bus!


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Station wagons have not been popular for a very long time so it's no surprise VW will not bring over the wagon. We also can not get the Audi RS4 and RS6 Avant over here. Mazda stop importing the Mazda 6 Wagon too. I had a 2005 Mazda 6 Wagon and loved it.
> 
> Bucket lists cars for me include full size 1970's station wagons... Great American nostalgia like this Torino 429 Ram Air.
> 
> ...


My ride is a Mark IV Jetta Wagon, and I love the room to haul stuff in (I keep the back seats down all the time). I even have enough room in the back to qualify for the bumper sticker, "If this is rockin', don't come knockin'". :coolio:

If I were buying a new car, I would get the 1.8T 6M here:
https://www.edmunds.com/volkswagen/golf-sportwagen/2019/features-specs/


Another Uber Driver said:


> An Audi is nothing but a Volkswagen with a Mercedes-Benz price tag. My brother-in-law calls them "Volkswagens with rings".


That's very accurate, although Audi does have the scrumptuous TT, and it seems that Audi has an enhanced turbo engine option.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> That's very accurate, although Audi does have the scrumptuous TT, and it seems that Audi has an enhanced turbo engine option.


Many moons ago, I was working at a Best Buy in Tucson. A guy came in at about 815pm. He was looking for a big tube tv. He, if I recall, settled on a 30" widescreen. I asked if he needed help loading it into his car. He did. I roll it out as he's pulling to the front doors in his TT Roadster. The plan is to wedge it into the trunk and bungee it. As I'm struggling with this, I ask if he has far to go, telling him this transport plan isn't ideal. He tells me he has a three hour drive into Mexico. I still wonder whether he and the tv made it home intact.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

For me....
1956 Nomad


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

How do you people feel about these classics being resto-modded?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Many moons ago, I was working at a Best Buy in Tucson. A guy came in at about 815pm. He was looking for a big tube tv. He, if I recall, settled on a 30" widescreen. I asked if he needed help loading it into his car. He did. I roll it out as he's pulling to the front doors in his TT Roadster. The plan is to wedge it into the trunk and bungee it. As I'm struggling with this, I ask if he has far to go, telling him this transport plan isn't ideal. He tells me he has a three hour drive into Mexico. I still wonder whether he and the tv made it home intact.


I was looking at a TT, but I noticed that the New Beetle 1.8T had the same engine, (manual) transmission, but with a higher roofline - all for about $9K less. OK, the TT had a nicer interior (I swapped out the stock pedals & dead plate with the TT ones). For both cars, I did notice how much room there was for the "trunk" when the backseat was folded down. Of course, it wasn't until I had to get another car after a certain major weather event in 2005  that I got the Jetta Wagon; there's so much room in the back, I use it to move pinball machines. :biggrin:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Iann said:


> Sweet 21 window Bus!


I build two a year. Great money maker.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Is this serious a trend about us not getting the "cool" station wagons? &#128514;

Lets put it this way most Americans consider the mini van as emasculating.

However if given the choice between the dreaded mini van or a station wagon, the overwhelming majority will take the mini van and thank god they dont have to drive a station wagon.

Oh and let's not forget about the hilarious named Dodge Magnum &#129315; (long and thick).


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I’ve driven an Arteon. Really nice interior, decently fun to drive.


----------

